# Liverpool Escalation



## -Oy- (Nov 18, 2018)

Taken on Saturday.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 24, 2018)

Made it into the Liverpool Echo newspapewr this one.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice shot! I have had good cameras, but never had the kind of eye needed to take better than average photos.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2018)

It deserves to be in the paper- very cool shot!


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 25, 2018)

cool effect


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks all. I rested my camera agains the top of a wall and used a shutter speed of 0.7 seconds to create the blurred movement.


----------

